
Relicensing the GraphQL specification - Sujan
https://code.facebook.com/posts/121714468491809/relicensing-the-graphql-specification/
======
dfee
This is huge news. The specification is licensed via the OWFA
[http://www.openwebfoundation.org/legal/the-
owf-1-0-agreement...](http://www.openwebfoundation.org/legal/the-
owf-1-0-agreements/owfa-1-0) while GraphQL.js and relay are being relicensed
under MIT.

------
mrahmadawais
Group Admin Thanks for sharing man. It's a good news. I am not sure about this
license. How does it compare to MIT?

------
PaulHoule
If only they would do this for zstd.

